# Toughest EDC Folder?



## nbp

I have quite a few knives...almost as many as I have flashlights. A few of them are pretty decent: couple SOGs, a Spydie Delica 4, a Boker, a Gerber, etc. So it's not a matter of really NEEDING another knife, but well, you all know how it goes. :naughty:

I was looking at Sebenzas, and wow, those are some good looking knives IMO. And everything I read says they are built like tanks. I would love to carry one of those.  But there is NOOO way I can spring nearly $400 on a knife.

So I want to know what _*your*_ opinion is.... what is the toughest, built like a tank, will never fail you, last forever, EDC folder I could get for <$100? 

Let the suggestions flow freely. Thanks!

Nick


----------



## Lee1959

The SOG Tomcat is those things, but it is slightly over $100 I think. Another is the Lakota Hawk but I think they are no longer made.


----------



## Art Vandelay

I would not want a pocket knife built like a big heavy tank. My 1.5 ounce FeatherLite One Hand Knife from AG Russell is very tough. 

You can see some pictures and reviews at these links. You can see one guy baton out some kindling with it. I would not try that with a Sebenza.

http://outdoors.magazine.free.fr/spip.php?article150
http://outdoors.magazine.free.fr/spip.php?article148


----------



## nbp

> Art Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not want a pocket knife built like a big heavy tank.
Click to expand...

By built like a tank, I don't necessarily mean big and heavy...I EDC a Delica now, so I like the knife to be reasonably light and pocketable. I just mean very durable.


----------



## redledz

Hi npb. Kinda of interesting request keeping it under a 100. I can tell you people will swear by the Benchmade Full size grip or even the BM Ritter Grip which s just over at ~115. BM also just release their new Presidio's with 440C blades under 100. I mention BM cuz there are lots of tuff FRN knives, but most will agree the axis lock is prolly one of the strongest locks.

From Kershaw you have the Lahar and the Composite Junkyard Dog II. And if you want add about 30 bucks, the ZT 0200 is highly praised, but a bit big for edc maybe.

If you watch the secondary market, a used Para Military is also famous for being tuff with its compression lock.

Good luck


----------



## AMRaider

The Sogwinder has my vote. You can find them for around $60 plus shipping. Stainless steel bolsters and liners with Kraton grips. The blade is AUS6 so it's not the best steel around, but it's plenty thick at .160 iirc. Cheers.


----------



## Death's Head

Delica/Endura 4 is a great choice. 
Skeletonized steel liners, stong lock, and quality materials.


----------



## kaichu dento

I fell in love with the Benchmade Presidio 525 the first time I held one. Great knife!


----------



## carrot

I EDC a Sebenza and I really think there is nothing else that quite satisfies the need quite like a Sebenza. 

There is no such thing as a fail-proof folder but the Sebenza I trust most over anything else. Yes, I have many fine examples from various brands. If I couldn't have a Sebenza I would probably be carrying a Spyderco Paramilitary... or Spyderco Caly3 or Kershaw Shallot.

You might try the upcoming Spyderco Sage RIL but I guarantee it will be over $100. It uses the same locking mechanism as the Sebenza and the same materials (6AL... titanium and S30V).


----------



## Federal LG

Spyderco Endura

Kershaw Cyclone (but it´s a little heavy...)


----------



## nbp

I've gotten a number of spyderco recommendations, maybe I made a good choice with the *Delica 4* I currently EDC. Perhaps I should just stick with that.....

UNTIL

that Sage RIL comes out.  

I guess I'll just hafta start saving my pennies....


----------



## Solstice

Well, you asked for a "last for ever" knife, and you edc a Delica... how bout one of the Salt series (Salt I or Pacific match the Delica and Endura respectively). True, they don't have the steel liners, which could reduce toughness theoretically, but the FRN is quite strong (I've dropped mine on pavement without so much as a scratch) while saving in weight. The tips on these knives are also stronger. More importantly, these are pretty much maintenance free knives- you can put them away soaking wet, covered in lime juice, etc, and can count on them rinsing off and performing like new without a speck of corrosion ad infinitum. The H1 holds a wicked edge and is easy to sharpen. I've EDC'd my Pacific Salt for over 2 years and the knife is like new (aside from cosmetic wear on the coating of the titanium clip). It performs so well, I don't really have an excuse to buy new knives any more... .


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Spyderco Manix, Chinook and Military
Kershaw Tyrade
Zero Tolerance 0200 and 0300 series
Benchmade Rukus and Osborne series


----------



## kaichu dento

carrot said:


> I EDC a Sebenza and I really think there is nothing else that quite satisfies the need quite like a Sebenza.


I've never seen a Sebenza other than in pics but my understanding is that my Benchmade Pinnacle is a fairly good representation of one and I've got to say it is one of my favorite knives and probably should have listed it instead of the 525 for 'toughest' choice.

Has anyone here had the opportunity to compare these two, the Sebenza and Pinnacle? 

Still looking to get one of the smaller Sebenza's and this Pinnacle's not going anywhere! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gadget Guy

You might have to go just a tad over $100 to get a benchmade mini skirmish, but that would be my choice. It's a fantastic knife for the $$$ and it is built tough. :twothumbs


----------



## hdiller

For under $100 that is still fairly light I'd go with a Kershaw Blur. This one if it is still available, has one of the highest quality blade steel made by anyone 
http://www.knivesplus.com/kershawknifeke-1670brnsg2.html


----------



## cbxer55

The toughest one I know of is the Lone Wolf Harsey Tactical T-1. 
This is a 4.75 blade folder, with linen micarta scales over titanium
liners with LAWKS. It is huge and in my estimation built to last. And 
with the LAWKS deployed, there is no way for the liner to dis-engage
an allow the blade to fold up on you.

Runner-up is the 4.30 blade Benchmade Skirmish. It is a titanium framed
frame-lock type. I trust frame locks because the lock is quite a bit thicker than liner locks, and your grip on the handle prevents inadvertent unlocking.

Both have blades of S30V, so edge retention is not an issue. I am a fan of large folders as you can tell.

I think the Benchmade Rukus might be alright, I just do not put much faith in the omega springs used on the Axis lock models. Quite a few folks over at BladeForums have reported broken omega springs. And Benchmade will not send you replacement springs, you have to ship the knife back to them to repair. Just what you need when out in the wild, trying to survive? So I do not consider axis locks tough. Smooth and easy, yes.


----------



## Styerman

In that price range , you might be able to get a Benchmade 520 or 525 . The Spyderco Delica 4 , and Endura 4 are pretty tuff .

Chris


----------



## Hawkeye5

First post on a flashlight forum and I end up in knives!!
I recently lucked onto a very gently used Benchmade AFCK 812 with a ATS-34 stainless blade for $65 including shipping on another forum. She is in my pocket now.
Look around. If you are looking for a EDC, a used knife does not need to be mint. There are some really good knives in the secondary market, other than everyone's favorite auction site where prices seem to get out of hand.


----------



## jzmtl

Take a look at kershaw storm II, stainless handle frame lock, cheap too. You can't get any tougher than that, especially for the price.


----------



## cyberspyder

Spyderco Paramilitary...these go for around $65-$75 used.


----------



## nuggett

Cold Steel bushman
Its BIG, tough as nails and cheap

http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=45203


----------



## ErickThakrar

cbxer55, I've EDCed a Benchmade 710 for over a decade now. In that time I've had ONE omega spring break. Now, since the Axis lock uses two springs, my lock never failed. I've had several other Axis lock knives in my time as well and none of those have ever failed. The failure rate on the Axis locks is better than most other systems. Your concerns are frankly unfounded.


----------



## xcel730

You could consider Bradley Alias, which is basically a less expensive version of the Sebenza. I have to say though that most knifenuts are opposed to the idea of purchasing a copied knife design.

You could also consider a Benchmade Skirmish or Mini Skirmish. These are framelocks as well. 

I personally prefer gentlemen folders such as the Lone Wolf Doug Ritter MK4. It's strong enough for what I need a knife for and it's small, lightweight, and easy to carry.


----------



## strideredc

ErickThakrar said:


> cbxer55, I've EDCed a Benchmade 710 for over a decade now. In that time I've had ONE omega spring break. Now, since the Axis lock uses two springs, my lock never failed. I've had several other Axis lock knives in my time as well and none of those have ever failed. The failure rate on the Axis locks is better than most other systems. Your concerns are frankly unfounded.


 

i had a 705 and it saw more action than ''action jackson'', it never failed but it did end up with a fair bit of up and down play in the axis lock:shakehead

a strider gb? solid as hell, but finnished by a monkey, i wont ever sell mine


----------



## gjg

Federal LG said:


> Kershaw Cyclone (but it´s a little heavy...)



I'll second the Cyclone.  I picked up a used Ti Cyclone with a ZDP189 blade for about $100 trade value. Didn't like it too much when it got it, but now it's the FIRST thing I go for when I want a tough knife. Looks like hell, the scales and coated blade are now "scuff" finish, but the thing stays sharp a long time, opens with a nice snap ("assisted" opening), and locks up bank vault. Good, usable blade shape too. A winner, and not too heavy in Ti.
gg


----------



## WadeF

My Benchmade 710 has been going strong as my primary EDC for the past 9 years.


----------



## AncientSword

My EDC has been a BM CQC-7 for the last 13 years. I love it and it has been through hell and back. I see them for under $100 all the time lately ...


----------



## kaichu dento

kaichu dento said:


> I've never seen a Sebenza other than in pics but my understanding is that my Benchmade Pinnacle is a fairly good representation of one and I've got to say it is one of my favorite knives and probably should have listed it instead of the 525 for 'toughest' choice.
> 
> Has anyone here had the opportunity to compare these two, the Sebenza and Pinnacle?
> 
> Still looking to get one of the smaller Sebenza's and this Pinnacle's not going anywhere! :thumbsup:


I ended up with a small Sebenza and like it quite a bit, but as with my Pinnacle, found myself back using my 525, 705 and 710.

Even though I prefer the other knives for my daily purposes, if I had to choose the knife to last till the end of time with no chance of repairs, it would probably end up being my Pinnacle. 

However I'm probably going to end up selling one or both of the Pinnacle and Sebenza, my two most bullet-proof knives.


----------



## Joe_Karp

I'm a Benchmade fan. Here's my list: 710, 520, 615 and HK14205. For folders these are hard to beat, IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew123

come on guys! A victorinox soldier or cadet is the knife I would rely on.


----------



## ErickThakrar

I can think of any number of things you can do with a Benchmade Skirmish, a Zero Tolerance folder, etc etc that would completely destroy a Victorinox. Handy, yes. Tough? Not so much.


----------



## andrew123

ErickThakrar said:


> I can think of any number of things you can do with a Benchmade Skirmish, a Zero Tolerance folder, etc etc that would completely destroy a Victorinox. Handy, yes. Tough? Not so much.


To each his own, I guess.


----------



## kaichu dento

andrew123 said:


> To each his own, I guess.


That was Ericks point. This thread's focus is on the toughest folder, not which you would prefer or I think is handiest, but which is the most durable.
Most of believe that although the SAK might rank well for many reasons, it's not by any means going to be tougher than a Sebenza.


----------



## jbosman1013

When it comes to tough a ZT 0200 or 0300 is about as tough as it gets but if you normally carry a delica that might be more knife than you want. Personally I would go with a para military in either CPM-D2 or S30V, The compression lock is very strong the ergonomics are perfect and its cutting ability is off the charts. 
Another one to look at is the kershaw spec bump, not easy to sharpen but it excels in utility.


----------



## hatethatgiraffe

Can't go wrong with the axis lock knives from benchmade IMO

Have a mini rukus, full size grip and a mini presidio!
All stand up to every day use!

But the knife I would absolutely rely on time and again is my mini manix from spyderco!


----------



## HoopleHead

Rick Hinderer XM-18
Chris Reeve Sebenza
Strider
Emerson CQC-12
Benchmade Rukus

would be my choices. Save up and get a good one (like a Sebbie), it's most definitely worth it.


----------



## RA40

Depends what you use it for as far as durability. A 1/4" thick bladed folder as your anti-tank weapon, it will do mundane tasks like cutting steaks and veggies for generations. I've carried one of my "gent's folders" for 9+ years now and it's seen garden use, digging out termites from fruit trees, pruning plants/flowers... It will out last me if used within design limits. 

Finding a sub $100 folder is easy and the above are fine examples. The Sebbies are way more durable than needed but it is nice to have a well crafted tool on hand. Treat yourself...a nice knife is a joy to use. 

As you can see I'm promoting some of my fellow makers in these economic times.


----------



## Onuris

I would strongly recommend a Kershaw Storm, or if you like an assisted-opener, a Kershaw Blur. Wal-Mart carries both of them, the Storm is $30, the Blur $55. Made in USA, extremely well made and exceptionally tough knifes, esp for the price, as are most Kershaws.


----------



## Archie Cruz

If it's built like a tank, then it's either a Hummer or a Tank. Seriously, I cut with my knives and the knives that cut best are NOT built like tanks at all. 
BTW, what are you using your knife for?


----------



## kaichu dento

Great post! My Benchmades may not be built like my Sebenza, but I like them better and to tell the truth, they've never let me down and they allow me to get the job done better too.


----------



## TimAckerman

I've owned various Benchmades (705, 710, 941, 520) but all were sold when I bought a Sebenza. I have a large and small and just don't feel the urge to purchase folders anymore (well besides random urges for more Sebenza's!!!) IMO the Sebenza can't be beat as a folder


----------



## Raytech

I EDC a small plain sebenza and it is my favorite. I have several other...Strider SNG, Benchmade Mini Rukus, Emerson Commander. If you want something "like" a sebby the Bradley Cutlery Alias or Alias II are very close. You can find some good deals if you search the net. I see the Alias for $230 and the Alias II for $205. It's more than what you wanted to spend but if you save for a while longer you won't be disappointed. And if you save even longer you can get "the real thing" I can truley say there is nothing like a sebenza.


----------



## nbp

I really like that Alias II. Verrrry cool. We'll see how work is this summer, maybe I'll save up and look for one of those. Definitely fits the bill. :rock:


----------



## iTorch

If you want a tank like folder then the Zero tolerance irange is what you are after - if you manage to break one then there warrety will fix it. Simple as that.
The ZT301 is probaly the toughest model but the ZT500 MUDD is definately one you should look at as its impervious to most stuff you will encounter.


----------



## Blue72

Is there really such a thing as a tough folder.

The spyderco Military is probably one of the strongest I ever used, but it still would not be able to handle what a fixed blade would do. Such as batoning a piece of wood on a regular basis.


----------



## 100eyes

dd61999 said:


> Is there really such a thing as a tough folder.
> 
> The spyderco Military is probably one of the strongest I ever used, but it still would not be able to handle what a fixed blade would do. Such as batoning a piece of wood on a regular basis.



Of course there are such things. Price not being a concern - CRK Sebenza, Strider SNG/SMF, Zero Tolerance 0300, Lone Wolf T3, Extrema Ratio RAO, etc. are knives known to be super tough. Different league even compared to the Military.

I definitely wouldn't use it for batoning in any case, but I personally like a 6" or larger blade for jobs like that anyway. Not many folding knives come in that size.

I don't think enough description was given for what type of knife the OP is looking for, as there are just so many other factors as well. Many aspects are personal preference as well, like the blade grind type and shape.

IMO, the only real foolproof choices out there(for under $100) are Delica/Endura and Griptilian/Mini-Griptilian. The only warning I have is against Cold Steel folders - decent knives, but only a 1-year warranty.


----------



## gollum

dd61999 said:


> Is there really such a thing as a tough folder.
> 
> The spyderco Military is probably one of the strongest I ever used, but it still would not be able to handle what a fixed blade would do. Such as batoning a piece of wood on a regular basis.



this is a good point as any folder will potentially fail in some way

I use knives all the time and also make them,
I've had pocket lint clog a few lockbacks without being aware until I start cutting or have to stop and un-clog when time is of the essence.

Liner locks are generally less trouble and I usually prefer them.
spyderco seem to have the one handed opening lockback perfected if thats what an individual prefers.
I really like the security factor of dual lock mechanisms, this is a valuable feature if you're using a folder in wet/muddy and difficult ergonomic situations,something I find often.
For years I always used the kershaw lockback with the full rubber handle for skinning and gutting fish and game etc...its the only knife I could hold onto reliably.

Above all these choices,a fixed blade would out perform most tasks easily,(IMHO) over a folder... thats is why I make small fixed blades occasionally
as this is such a good compromise... you get an indestructable,dependable un-complicated format with the bonus of pocket carry or neck carry.

a good neck carry fixed blade is a good cheap option... cold steel make an excellent one.
This what I make....














this format gives good all round ability but is sadly under-rated.
I'm a big fan of folders but when it comes to toughness and tough jobs in most cases its a fixed blade that will win.


----------



## HoopleHead

Trying to decide between:

- Chris Reeve *Umnumzaan* (maybe Large Sebenza)
- Rick Hinderer *XM-18* 3" flipper (maybe 3.5")
- Strider *SnG* DGG
- Bradley Alias I (although I'd probably do the Sebbie over this)
- Benchmade LFTi (although again I'd probably do the Sebbie over this)

As my non-corporate setting, tough workhorse medium sized folder. Must have a good grip, ideally can be used wearing gloves, and have decent blade thickness with a solid tip/point. No tanto, plain blade only.
2.95" < blade < 4"
4" < handle < 5"
.115"/.12" thick min
6.75" < OAL < 9"

Which should I get? Any other recs? I think I've ruled out the Spyderco Millie/Para, Benchmade Rukus and all other Axis locks.

On the Umnum, how are the handle grooves? Smoothed out, or sharpish? Will it tear up pockets?

Thanks


----------



## ErickThakrar

Curious, why the decision to rule out Axis Locks?


----------



## HoopleHead

ErickThakrar said:


> Curious, why the decision to rule out Axis Locks?


 

I have a few BM Axis lock folders (707, 530) and really like them, but this knife will be getting really dirty and muddy and I'd like a more simple lock to stand up to that and be able to clean easily. So Ti framelocks are really what I'm going for.


----------



## Blue72

I am surprised you ruled out a military, but you are considering a sebenza?

I do not know what type of "tough use" you will be doing, but the sebenza has a thin edge and the blade can unlock if the knife is twisted in a counter clockwise position.


----------



## HoopleHead

dd61999 said:


> I am surprised you ruled out a military, but you are considering a sebenza?
> 
> I do not know what type of "tough use" you will be doing, but the sebenza has a thin edge and the blade can unlock if the knife is twisted in a counter clockwise position.


 

Want a bit more robust point than the one on the Millie. Plus ratio-wise, the handle is just way too big compared to the blade length. I had a small Seb and the lock was always fine. I'm sure the unlocking is probably a possibility for all framelocks, but I'm not that concerned about that.

Will be primarily cutting and slicing and shaving/carving and general all-around, with some tip prying. The XM-18 tip seems the best right now.

Picks right now are the XM-18 and SnG, with the Umnum a distant 3rd.


----------



## ErickThakrar

I find in general with framelocks that if you have a solid grip on one, your grip will serve to keep the the lockbar in the open position and will not allow the blade to close.


----------



## mon90ey

You guys are talking about a lot of tough, beautiful knives here, and with good reason. All of the knives mentioned have a steller track record of performance and quality. I'm gonna go against the grain a little bit, though, and mention one of my all time favorites that never fails to ride either on my hip or in my daypack on every deer hunting trip I take; that is my Case Sod Buster. Not just any Sod Buster but one of those manufactiured between 1970 and 1980, with a brass liner lock. Case XX Knife Item # 092-SOD BUSTER JET BLACK SYNTHETIC HANDLE 
Case Knife Pattern Number: 2138L SS-Blade:Single Skinner W/Etching 
Length Closed: 4 5/8 ". They were only manufactured for 3 or 4 years but you can still find them for sale. A used one can be had for anywhere from $25.00 up to $40.00, with an unused, unsharpened collector knife coming in at around $60 to $70. Nothing fancy, smooth SS blade, easy to sharpen, plain black micarta handle with a brass liner lock, with a warranty that lasts for the life of the owner. I have several of them, and in 30 years, I've never had one fail or had to send one back for repairs. Quite possibly the most perfect single blade pocket knife in existance, IMHO. Check out the warranty and the pattern number at the W.R. Case and Sons website. I've always been a fan of the understated, low profile things in life. This one's a prime example. :thumbsup:


----------



## TKC

*Another knife that it is a tough little guy; the Strider PT.

I do not think of ANY slip joint as a tough knife. There is nothing anyone can say to change my mind. I DO own some custom slippies.*


----------



## daimleramg

I just ordered a Spyderco Endura with black FRN handles, I want to know if the FRN handles have enough grip?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

daimleramg said:


> I just ordered a Spyderco Endura with black FRN handles, I want to know if the FRN handles have enough grip?


Good enough, but not as grippy as a properly done G10.


----------



## daimleramg

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Good enough, but not as grippy as a properly done G10.


 

I guessed that but for the G-10 handles and full flat grind your paying double the price.


----------



## carrot

The E4 is quite grippy. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, it's a sweeeet knife.


----------



## Tora

Cold Steel Vaquero Grande - 6" serrated Blade - 13 1/2" open. Ultra sharp and cuts through anything you need to. The locking mechanism is the strongest in the business. I can legally carry it concealed in CA. Sell on Amazon for $75.00


----------



## znaps

carrot said:


> The E4 is quite grippy. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, it's a sweeeet knife.



It sure makes me happy :twothumbs . First, I got a Delica; later, an Endura. Then, I was done. These suit me perfectly. There may be other great knives on the market, but I haven't felt the need to search them out. If ever either is broken or lost, I will replace it with the same or then current version. A simplified life has its satisfactions (multitools is a different story  ).


----------



## daimleramg

JUst got my Spyderco Endura 4 in the mail today, this is a pretty nice knife. I wish I got the version with G-10 handles, but this is good enough.


----------



## Pingwin

Hello everyone (im new here  )
I had a Buck bravo - that is a very tough piece of sss ... knife 
Prying and stuff are not a problem for this quite heavy duty knife.
Now i own a Kershaw ZT 0400 knife , it has a 4mm wide blade , nice tanto and very durable handles .
The bad thing is (in my opinion of coarse) the steel - its s30v , which in my opinion is very hard to sharpen , and to get a scary sharp cutting edge.
Thanks


----------



## brighterisbetter

I wouldn't consider myself a knife collector by any means. I've always had folders ever since I was a kid from the likes of Buck, Gerber, etc. And the only fixed blade I ever owned was an Uncle Henry fillet knife in my tackle box. That was until I joined CPF. Reading.....and reading.....and reading some more prior to making a purchase (something that is downright impossible to do when it comes to flashlights) I got a feel of what kind of knife I would benefit most from. This was all in hopes of actually taking advice from others for once. So I decided that at the very minimum, I should have a framelock folder for EDC and a fixed blade for survival/SHTF situations that I would keep in a B.O.B. I opted for a true custom for the fixed blade. As for a knife that everyone seemed to praise for EDC but was also quite a bit out of my budget, I had settled on a small Sebenza. I was transitioning from a SOG Vision because although it was a great solid knife, it was extremely heavy for its size and I'm also a non-serrated type of guy. I just couldn't do it though. The price scared me away and most of my disposable money went to flashlights anyway. So I settled on a Bradley Alias II after watching some YouTube demonstration videos. I was very pleased with my purchase. It really is the great knife that I'd hoped it would be. A few months go by and I've got the Sebenza-bug again. This time I snap one up used and I'm absolutely thrilled. Now having owned one, I would gladly pay twice the retail price to get a knife this awesome. It really is that great of a knife. So I sold the Alias II. Recapping on what I mentioned earlier, I'm not quite the knife buff many of you are, but I do recognize quality when I see it. So from my limited experience in the hobby (which you all dragged me into by the way), I would hands down 100% trust my life to a Sebenza. It is for me the ultimate folder. My .02 YMMV


----------



## guyg

I'm suprised the Buck 110 hasnt been mentioned. The other knives mentioned under $100 are all good if you cant afford a Sebenza or Strider.


----------



## cadjak

Cold Steel Ultimate Hunter.


----------



## nathan310

my advice is wait, save and get a used sebenza for a little over 200. i saw one fresh from crk refurb go for 240 on ebay recently. look on the forums and you can find them cheap. why not get what you really like? youll never find some 100 buck knife that has everything a sebenza has to offer.


----------



## kaichu dento

Just thought these pics belonged here too.


----------



## romteb

To my knowledge, the toughest folder is probably the custom american lawman from Andrew Demko, not only does it have the strongest locking system (tri ad lock) but you can choose the thickness of any part of the knife.

You can see some of the ones he has made here and here


----------



## bullettproof

Strider RC tops all I have ever seen even tougher then my SMF.


----------



## nbp

Hi guys. Kinda forgot I had started this thread, haven't checked in on it in a while. Good to see there were still some nice discussions going on. I didn't end up buying anything knife-wise for awhile as cash was short, but things are better now, and I just got a new EDC folder. I got a LNIB Spyderco Caly 3 carbon fiber off the marketplace and this knife is freakin sweet. It looks super sexy, feels great in the hand, and locks up like Fort Knox. The size is deceiving too. It doesn't look very big, but open it really is plenty of blade. And did I mention it feels great in the hand? This might bump my Delica out of primary EDC folder position. Although I'll still use that one quite a bit as I don't think I can bring myself to use this beauty for some of the rougher outdoor adventures. Overall though I am really pleased with the Caly. I'm on a slippery slope, I feel like after two Spydercos, I may not be able to stop! Might have to sell a couple other knives and look for more Spydies! Somebody stop me!:devil:


----------



## Kraid

Spydies are good. And have great customer service should you need it. But wait until you get a ZT, Emerson, Strider or Hinderer in your hand. Talk about a slippery slope!!!


----------



## choombak

nbp said:


> I have quite a few knives...almost as many as I have flashlights. A few of them are pretty decent: couple SOGs, a Spydie Delica 4, a Boker, a Gerber, etc. So it's not a matter of really NEEDING another knife, but well, you all know how it goes. :naughty:
> 
> I was looking at Sebenzas, and wow, those are some good looking knives IMO. And everything I read says they are built like tanks. I would love to carry one of those.  But there is NOOO way I can spring nearly $400 on a knife.
> 
> So I want to know what _*your*_ opinion is.... what is the toughest, built like a tank, will never fail you, last forever, EDC folder I could get for <$100?
> 
> Let the suggestions flow freely. Thanks!
> 
> Nick



For a folder to be an EDC, there is a limit of toughness - a very heavy and beefy folder may not be a good EDC choice given its sheer weight (maybe the weight drills a hole in your trouser pocket! ;-))

But, there are folders on the market, which are good EDC choices, can be pretty much used on a broad range of tasks, and maintain a good edge. Post-task clean-up (PTC), especially cleaning the blade of all the debris of the cutting job, is also a very important task of keeping your folder dependable. There is no folder that can remain dependable without proper care, and a folder that you properly care for will probably outlast you! ;-)

Also, your physical structure determines how large a folder will be a good EDC choice for you - for eg., Endura is tad large for me for an EDC, while Delica fits the bill perfect. The knife ergonomics also determine a lot - I find knives with metal handles to be less grippy than the FRN ones.

Hence, IMHO, there is no "do-it-all" holy-grail folder, and it is less likely that there will be any here soon. Having said that, my vote goes for *Spyderco Delica 4*. Pretty much cuts through anything, reasonable edge retention, easy to sharpen, not much PTC required. You can have one for $50 on the marketplace, so in $100, I will have two Delica 4's -- one as a backup (two is one, one is none).

-Amarendra


----------



## bullettproof

My Striders make my Spydies feel like little girls


----------



## cal..45

I do own several spydercos (delica, endura, salt) and none of them ever has let me down for their demanded task, so i can fairly say they are tough enough (and believe me, i don't baby my stuff) 

however there are certain tasks, i would never do with ANY folder, probably not even with a fixed blade - but if i had to, a small fixed like the Becker BK-11 (becker-necker) or similar is definitely the way to go.


cheers


----------



## Yang1815

Benchmade Mini-Grip or regular Grip. There are some great H&K, Harley knives too for under $100.


----------



## The Sun

The XM-18/XM-24 are the best real EDC knives on the market today, IMO of course 

....and if you can break one you probably won't be around to tell the story of how you did it!!!


----------



## jzmtl

Lionsteel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALiObhUjEIM

Not under $100 but probably as tough as folder goes.


----------



## The Sun

i like the Lionsteel knives, and that model is a tank! i had one a couple weeks ago, but wound up selling it...didn't like the blade profile. but, definitely a solid knife.


this is as tough as a folder gets right here  .209" blade, .200" Ti, .250" G10 (or you can also get Ti on the other side)


----------



## nbp

What am I looking at there?


----------



## TKC

*My two toughest knives are my XM-18 & Shane Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket.*


----------



## merkava001

take a look at this one http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=20,its a bullseye for your request !!!!:twothumbs


----------



## kaichu dento

TKC said:


> *My two toughest knives are my XM-18 & Shane Sibert Mini Pocket Rocket.*


Those are the pics that talked me into getting an XM-18 and BM 755. Can't believe anyone would follow these two knives up with a Spyderco Native in a thread about the toughest folder. 

These two knives make a Sebenza feel like a lightweight and fragile piece of kitchen cutlery.


----------



## Kraid

nbp said:


> What am I looking at there?


 I would say a Crusader Forge knife.


----------



## romteb

kaichu dento said:


> Can't believe anyone would follow these two knives up with a Spyderco Native in a thread about the toughest folder.



It might be because this thread is about the toughest folder *<100$*  (i missed that part too at first...)


----------



## Bladedude

Under $100 a cold steel ak-47 is a good way to go, tough as hell, decent Aus-8 steel, and solid lockup. Used mine as a prybar a few times in a pinch, its reliable. 

However raw toughness i don't think theres anything better than a custom Sibert MPR or Benchmades 755 MPR modeled after the Sibert original. I have the first production Benchmade run 559 of 1000. Its pricey but this is the only knife I would call a tank and possibly indestructible!:devil:


----------



## octaf

Gadget Guy said:


> You might have to go just a tad over $100 to get a benchmade mini skirmish, but that would be my choice. It's a fantastic knife for the $$$ and it is built tough. :twothumbs


 
+1, for mini skirmish, BM635.

Regular skirmish is kind of too big for my taste.

In btw mini skirmish & sebenza in terms of the price, is Bradley Alias.

I once owned all three of them at the same time, and honestly, I do not see a big difference in quality among them. All three built really firm with Titanium handle w/frame lock and S30V blade.


----------



## octaf

gollum said:


> this is a good point as any folder will potentially fail in some way
> 
> I use knives all the time and also make them,
> I've had pocket lint clog a few lockbacks without being aware until I start cutting or have to stop and un-clog when time is of the essence.
> 
> Liner locks are generally less trouble and I usually prefer them.
> spyderco seem to have the one handed opening lockback perfected if thats what an individual prefers.
> I really like the security factor of dual lock mechanisms, this is a valuable feature if you're using a folder in wet/muddy and difficult ergonomic situations,something I find often.
> For years I always used the kershaw lockback with the full rubber handle for skinning and gutting fish and game etc...its the only knife I could hold onto reliably.
> 
> Above all these choices,a fixed blade would out perform most tasks easily,(IMHO) over a folder... thats is why I make small fixed blades occasionally
> as this is such a good compromise... you get an indestructable,dependable un-complicated format with the bonus of pocket carry or neck carry.
> 
> a good neck carry fixed blade is a good cheap option... cold steel make an excellent one.
> This what I make....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this format gives good all round ability but is sadly under-rated.
> I'm a big fan of folders but when it comes to toughness and tough jobs in most cases its a fixed blade that will win.


 
+1,

and your little fixed is beautiful ! :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

The Sun said:


> this is as tough as a folder gets right here  .209" blade, .200" Ti, .250" G10 (or you can also get Ti on the other side)


 
Beautiful maciej creation ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

romteb said:


> It might be because this thread is about the toughest folder *<100$*  (i missed that part too at first...)


I probably read that part months ago when this thread was created but now the only part I see is the title! Okay, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## benthiccracker

I gotta say the Benchmade Mini-Griptillian. I suggest a Non-Coated Non-Cerated blade and I am sure you know they make several blade styles for this folder. I have had one for longer than any of my other BM and put it through a lot. I have sent it back to BM for LifeSharp service (only $5 for return postage) and they sharpened it, fixed some spring inside that I didn't even know was tweaked (it locked, opened, & closed fine) and sent me a brand new clip back with the knife in about a 2 week period after I mailed it. This is one of their least expensive knives. Shows something about customer care!


----------



## nbp

It's back and just in time! This has been a fun thread. 

I never got off the Ti framelock kick, though my focus shifted from the Sebbie as the grail to the XM-18. Then I realized those make Sebenzas seem like a good deal.  I basically EDCd my Spydies and SOGs the past couple years, and didn't buy more folders, though I got a couple Landi fixies which are really nice and a steal as well. But still I wanted a reasonably priced, tough Ti framelock. Well, tonight I bought a ZT0551 on the MP, and should have it in a couple days. I'm hoping this ends up being the gnarly tough EDC I have been longing for since this thread began years ago. (I have since finished school and was able to expand my budget a little.  ) Looking forward to getting this knife!


----------



## precisionworks

nbp said:


> tonight I bought a ZT0551 on the MP, and should have it in a couple days. I'm hoping this ends up being the gnarly tough EDC I have been longing for since this thread began years ago. (I have since finished school and was able to expand my budget a little.  ) Looking forward to getting this knife!



You'll like the 0551. I've carried my 0550 for a few months & still enjoy it. Problem is that I just picked up a 0560 flipper & it is now my EDC of choice :nana:

The nicest thing about the 0550/0551 is that they are ready to use right out of the box. The 0560/0561 needs a bit of attention to make it feel comfortable. The complaint most often mentioned is the too sharp jimping that abrades the index finger each time the blade is flipped. Those edges were melted & blended:











The flipper had serrations that seemed of no use so those were the next thing to go:






The last mod was to correct the most irritating feature, the thumb studs that I've never used. Look closely at the image above & you can just see how they've been shortened. Here's a better view:






These would catch every time the knife went into a pocket & would catch again each time the knife came out. Now they still have 100% function as blade stops but the knife no longer hangs up on clothing.


----------



## wquiles

Nice work on the 0560 Barry - much more "ergonomic" now. It is good to use a knife that does not bite back :devil:

Will


----------



## eh4

CRKT M-16 series, these might qualify as budget knives to some and too expensive to others, but the autolawks safety backing up the liner lock makes it a quick and convenient folder that I trust to not ever close on my fingers. -Seems awkward at first but after practicing a hundred times or so opening and closing one handed, say a half hour of playing around, converting it from a fixed blade back to a folder is slick and smooth, no big deal.

Also there are two beefy steel pins on either side of the base of the blade that sit down into notches in the handle, effectively crossbracing the blade when open, really solid design. Mine is a half serrated tanto blade, it took me a while to warm up to this "ugly" blade profile, but it's incredibly useful. I actually do use it for cutting sheet metal when nothing better is at hand, as well as using it for box cutter functions, and for precise paper cutting... lunch functions, splinter removal, skew chisel functions, solitary bathroom mirror Dirty Harry monologues -lol! It's never ever needed as a weapon... I'd rather have a shovel or a sturdy chair. ;-) The steel is tough, holds an edge well and sharpens easily. I've gradually converted it to a convex grind on one side, keeping the basically flat grind on the flat side, with convex micro bevel, going on 5-6 years of not so gentle use, Highly Recommended.


----------



## eh4

octaf said:


> +1,
> 
> and your little fixed is beautiful ! :thumbsup:



octaf, nice pics!
I love a three finger grip sheath knife, I made one up from some nice Swedish steel and thought I'd come up with something new (nothing new under the sun) they are perfect for low key carry in back pocket.


----------



## Burgess

Great thread here !

Makes me even* happier* about selecting my Spyderco Delica4 FFG FRN (orange)

:thumbsup:


Wanted something thin enough to EDC-carry in my back Jeans pocket.

All day long -- every single day.


This little beauty was a Fine Choice !


----------



## nbp

Yeah Delicas are super knives. I've got one too that has seen a lot of carry. 

Barry, do you own anything you haven't modded in some way? 

So far, two weeks in and I am very happy with the 0551. A really nice knife with heavy duty build, very solid lockup, good hand feel. It carries smaller than it is, which I didn't expect. That 0560 didn't quite appeal to me, but the 0551 really seems to fit me well. The only thing is the G10 scale is kinda ugly. There was a member here called The Sun that made wicked scales, anything you can imagine. I'm considering asking him to make me a new scale. Not sure what I want though - different G10, carbon fiber, a Ti slab? I think a carbon/Ti combo would be really nice.


----------



## precisionworks

nbp said:


> Barry, do you own anything you haven't modded in some way?


LOL, hardly anything mechanical escapes without modding 

The 0550 is close to unchanged with only a Hawk Grip Clip added. IIRC that clip also fits the 0551. 






The orange lines show possible trit slot locations but these are not yet machined. The 0550 fits into the chest pocket of my work clothing better than the 0560 so it goes with me every day to work.



> I am very happy with the 0551. A really nice knife with heavy duty build, very solid lockup, good hand feel. It carries smaller than it is ...


+1

The most surprising feature of these models is how they disappear into a pocket and go unnoticed until they are needed. Not many knives can go along for half a day on the Harley without being a pain (literally). These are big knives with a small footprint.


----------



## Dr Jekyll

I'd have to say that the toughest folder I've had experience with is the XM-18 from Rick Hinderer. If you can handle the heft and bulk of a 4" blade I'd steer you towards the XM-24. Tough as nails, built like a tank and will take a beating!


----------



## kaichu dento

Dr Jekyll said:


> I'd have to say that the toughest folder I've had experience with is the XM-18 from Rick Hinderer. If you can handle the heft and bulk of a 4" blade I'd steer you towards the XM-24. Tough as nails, built like a tank and will take a beating!


+18!
Having had both sizes of XM-18 I can't stress how much bigger the 3.5" feels over the 3" version and can only imagine how much more that would apply to the XM-24.

Someday I'd love to have all three sizes, but mostly want to get a non-flipper 3" again, which I will never let go! Right now carrying Benchmade 520 and 525, but as good as they are, the Hinderer makes them feel very inadequate when it comes to heavy chores.


----------



## nbp

precisionworks said:


> LOL, hardly anything mechanical escapes without modding
> 
> The 0550 is close to unchanged with only a Hawk Grip Clip added. IIRC that clip also fits the 0551.
> 
> The orange lines show possible trit slot locations but these are not yet machined. The 0550 fits into the chest pocket of my work clothing better than the 0560 so it goes with me every day to work.
> 
> +1
> 
> The most surprising feature of these models is how they disappear into a pocket and go unnoticed until they are needed. Not many knives can go along for half a day on the Harley without being a pain (literally). These are big knives with a small footprint.



Well I don't have the machining ability you do but I do want to get the Ti custom ZT clip (not sure who makes 'em) and Ti lock bar stop from UniqueTitanium to put on my 0551 for more Ti goodness and Ti clips hold up better to abuse anyways. And maybe a new scale at some point like I said. When there's money, haha. 

Yeah I'm amazed at how comfortable this thing is in my pocket despite its size. It's actually fairly thin, and sits deep so its not really a bother at all.


----------



## precisionworks

nbp said:


> ... I do want to get the Ti custom ZT clip (not sure who makes 'em) ...



http://www.hawkknifedesigns.com/contact.html

IIRC the clip is $25 Paypal & includes shipping. Pretty awesome piece as you spring it open as it goes into the pocket & again release tension when pulling the knife out. Almost eliminates pocket wear from the clip & the grip is like death. Another nice add on is to replace the six screws with Ti-6-4 screws from Lunsford Racing: http://www.lunsfordracing.com/mm5/merchant.mvc Those are the same screws used by many of the top flashlight makers.


----------



## knifeowningguy

Toughest folder? Probably a Strider, Hinderer, Zero Tolerance or something along those lines. Those knives are all very big, heavy and unwieldy though, and I'm not sure they're really any good for EDC. Frankly, I think they kind of miss the point of folding knives. I think the best balance between solid, tough design and carryability probably goes to the Sebenza and similar knives. Plenty big and hefty for most tasks, but doesn't consume an entire pocket and pull your pants down to the ground from its sheer weight. It is pricey, but so are all those other knives. I think for what you say you're looking for, a knife in that class is best.


----------



## kaichu dento

From your statements regarding whether a Hinderer is too heavy and large to carry and unwieldy too makes me suspect you've never carried one, or had hard work to do which involved using a knife all throughout the day.

I liked my Sebenza from the perspective of being a well built piece of cutlery, but didn't like the opening action or blade shape at all. However I do know it to be an excellent knife for many because of the great number of supporters it has, much like the Hinderer, just we like the ergonomics and blade design better.

Nor did my Hinderer pull my pants down or take up a whole pocket and these statements really make me question the agenda of a brand new member making such statements. If that suspicion is unfounded then at least the new member should remember that his needs when it comes to choosing tools don't apply to everyone.

The facts look fairly obvious at any rate, and that is that many long standing members think quite highly of these other knives and a newcomer with now only 4 posts suggests them all to be inappropriate for personal carry.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I'm with KD.

I EDC a ZT0560 - and my pants stay firmly up. They don't miss the point of a folder - in fact I think they highlight the point - a big, solid knife, while still pocketable.


----------



## knifeowningguy

kaichu dento said:


> From your statements regarding whether a Hinderer is too heavy and large to carry and unwieldy too makes me suspect you've never carried one, or had hard work to do which involved using a knife all throughout the day.
> 
> I liked my Sebenza from the perspective of being a well built piece of cutlery, but didn't like the opening action or blade shape at all. However I do know it to be an excellent knife for many because of the great number of supporters it has, much like the Hinderer, just we like the ergonomics and blade design better.
> 
> Nor did my Hinderer pull my pants down or take up a whole pocket and these statements really make me question the agenda of a brand new member making such statements. If that suspicion is unfounded then at least the new member should remember that his needs when it comes to choosing tools don't apply to everyone.
> 
> The facts look fairly obvious at any rate, and that is that many long standing members think quite highly of these other knives and a newcomer with now only 4 posts suggests them all to be inappropriate for personal carry.



Yes, I'm new, and I jumped right in. Am I not allowed to do that, or to have an opinion? Do I need your permission to make posts?

I didn't attack the Hinderer. Are you telling me it's not larger and heavier than other knives? You like it, so I can't criticize anything about it, is that it?


----------



## carrot

I've handled a lot of XM-18s and even ran the Bladeforums pass around for one many moons ago.

I think the XM-18 is probably the best "tough" folder out on the market right now. It's big and burly but not quite so burly that it is awkward to carry and it has nice rounded edges making it comfortable to use. I truly dislike the Striders (except for the CC models) because they are big and chunky with lots of hard edges. 

I personally think it is certainly fair to judge the XM-18 as big and heavy without handling one. That is, after all, the image that Rick presents, and the reputation that it lives as king amongst the Strider-alikes. But at the same time in person it is much lighter and much less dense than the Striders that I feel it handily beats down. 

Probably the only real problem with the XM-18 is that it is supply-constrained yet still in massively high demand, and anyone who manages to buy one at a fair price has to stare down the prospect of flipping it for a pretty penny.

That said, I don't use a folder for much hard use and certainly less and less these days so my needs are met by not the beefiest but still a reasonably beefy folder, which I have found in the Sebenza. It is reasonably beefy especially compared to the skinnier Spydercos but not so beefy that it is an encumbrance… I prefer not to feel it at all when I carry a knife and the Sebenza pretty readily makes itself invisible. 

There are really only two other contenders I see in the ring that can play with the Small Sebenza in terms of sturdiness, overall fit & finish (civilized-ness?) and user satisfaction, which is the PT-CC and small XM-18.


----------



## knifeowningguy

carrot said:


> I've handled a lot of XM-18s and even ran the Bladeforums pass around for one many moons ago.
> 
> I think the XM-18 is probably the best "tough" folder out on the market right now. It's big and burly but not quite so burly that it is awkward to carry and it has nice rounded edges making it comfortable to use. I truly dislike the Striders (except for the CC models) because they are big and chunky with lots of hard edges.
> 
> I personally think it is certainly fair to judge the XM-18 as big and heavy without handling one. That is, after all, the image that Rick presents, and the reputation that it lives as king amongst the Strider-alikes. But at the same time in person it is much lighter and much less dense than the Striders that I feel it handily beats down.
> 
> Probably the only real problem with the XM-18 is that it is supply-constrained yet still in massively high demand, and anyone who manages to buy one at a fair price has to stare down the prospect of flipping it for a pretty penny.
> 
> That said, I don't use a folder for much hard use and certainly less and less these days so my needs are met by not the beefiest but still a reasonably beefy folder, which I have found in the Sebenza. It is reasonably beefy especially compared to the skinnier Spydercos but not so beefy that it is an encumbrance… I prefer not to feel it at all when I carry a knife and the Sebenza pretty readily makes itself invisible.
> 
> There are really only two other contenders I see in the ring that can play with the Small Sebenza in terms of sturdiness, overall fit & finish (civilized-ness?) and user satisfaction, which is the PT-CC and small XM-18.



What's the blade length on the small XM-18? I didn't know Hinderer had a smaller version...


----------



## carrot

knifeowningguy said:


> What's the blade length on the small XM-18? I didn't know Hinderer had a smaller version...


There's a 3". The regular XM-18 is 3.5". That 3" mark puts it right around Small Sebenza or perhaps even Delica sized.


----------



## kaichu dento

knifeowningguy said:


> Yes, I'm new, and I jumped right in. Am I not allowed to do that, or to have an opinion? Do I need your permission to make posts?
> 
> I didn't attack the Hinderer. Are you telling me it's not larger and heavier than other knives? You like it, so I can't criticize anything about it, is that it?


You can do anything you want, and I guess we can too.

But to tell us that the Hinderer is unwieldy it makes me wonder what kind of hands you have, as in my experience both the 3" and 3.5" Hinderer are great all around knives for daily carry and your ridiculous statement about them pulling down your pants was too much to pass up.

No need to embellish your love for your Sebenza, and you have plenty of company there, but when you go making statements like you did, then you'll receive feedback for it to.

Or do I need your permission?



> Those knives are all very big, heavy and unwieldy though, and I'm not sure they're really any good for EDC. Frankly, I think they kind of miss the point of folding knives.


Laughable.


----------



## knifeowningguy

kaichu dento said:


> You can do anything you want, and I guess we can too.
> 
> But to tell us that the Hinderer is unwieldy it makes me wonder what kind of hands you have, as in my experience both the 3" and 3.5" Hinderer are great all around knives for daily carry and your ridiculous statement about them pulling down your pants was too much to pass up.
> 
> No need to embellish your love for your Sebenza, and you have plenty of company there, but when you go making statements like you did, then you'll receive feedback for it to.
> 
> Or do I need your permission?
> 
> Laughable.



Considering that I never said anything "bad" about Hinderer, and it was all based on specific needs, it's pretty clear you're full of bullshit. Go harass somebody else.


----------



## carrot

What is this? I expect better.

Both of you need to get off each other's case.

We are all enthusiasts here, let's just appreciate our toys and each other's opinions... respectfully.


----------



## knifeowningguy

Yeah, I know I didn't react right to that comment; I still don't know what I did though to deserve it in the first place.


----------



## Any Cal.

I'll bite. Best hard use folders IMO... Kershaw Shallot for budget option, Hogue EX-01 for more expensive option. The Kershaw runs @ $60 if you shop, the Hogue @ $150. I have used both extremely hard for a long time, and neither had an issue. My Hogue is the 4" Gimascus, and has shiny spots in the handle from the use it has had, the tip has been broken twice doing really stupid things, base of the handle is slightly flat from driving it into wood with a steel hammer... and it still locks up like the day it was made. 

That being said, there are times when I carry something slimmer and lighter, as tougher isn't always better. The Shallot was a bit better compromise in that way.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

knifeowningguy said:


> Yeah, I know I didn't react right to that comment; I still don't know what I did though to deserve it in the first place.



Please keep a thick skin regarding remarks from fellow CPF'ers here. Don't take it personally, and I should add that members should not be quick to jump on fellow members comments. Be respectful.

Bill


----------



## kaichu dento

knifeowningguy said:


> Yeah, I know I didn't react right to that comment; I still don't know what I did though to deserve it in the first place.


Just simply that they're not that heavy, make excellent EDC knives and they don't pull our pants down.


----------



## knifeowningguy

kaichu dento said:


> Just simply that they're not that heavy, make excellent EDC knives and they don't pull our pants down.



I thought it was pretty clear I was exaggerating on the weight to make a point. Still, I think that's a bit more knife than is really fitting for EDC. That's all I really have to say on that.


----------



## LightWalker

The Spyderco Paramilitary 2 looks pretty tough.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_zc7wesmuA4&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_zc7wesmuA4#


----------



## kaichu dento

knifeowningguy said:


> I thought it was pretty clear I was exaggerating on the weight to make a point. Still, I think that's a bit more knife than is really fitting for EDC. That's all I really have to say on that.


That's one of the difficult things about picking a best, since we all have such differing life styles and needs.
For me it's an excellent EDC, both for size and comfort of carry, but the Sebenza is obviously a better choice for many as well and one reason why I really like to encourage people to try as many different lights/knives or whatever so that they can pick their favorite and not mine.


----------



## raiderkilo

Crusader Forge Metro or Medford Praetorian

Sent from my* Sony Xperia™ smartphone


----------



## N8N

Any Cal. said:


> I'll bite. Best hard use folders IMO... Kershaw Shallot for budget option, Hogue EX-01 for more expensive option. The Kershaw runs @ $60 if you shop, the Hogue @ $150. I have used both extremely hard for a long time, and neither had an issue. My Hogue is the 4" Gimascus, and has shiny spots in the handle from the use it has had, the tip has been broken twice doing really stupid things, base of the handle is slightly flat from driving it into wood with a steel hammer... and it still locks up like the day it was made.
> 
> That being said, there are times when I carry something slimmer and lighter, as tougher isn't always better. The Shallot was a bit better compromise in that way.



This must be one of those diff'rent strokes things.

I picked up a used Shallot for cheap because of the blade length - wanted something 2.5" or less so I could have something to carry on days when I thought i might have to go in/out of Federal buildings so I wouldn't have to always be leaving it in the car etc. I actually feel more comfortable carrying a full sized Grip because the Shallot is so small it doesn't fit my hand nicely and the size actually makes it hard to open/close while keeping my fingers out of the way.

knives are really one of those things you have to try to find out what works for YOU.


----------



## kaichu dento

Any Cal. said:


> Best hard use folders IMO... Hogue EX-01 for more expensive option... @ $150.


Just looking at getting one of these and they look to be pretty reasonably priced too, especially since there are a few better prices available online.


----------



## yoyoman

David Boye folder. He literally wrote the book on making custom knives. Spyderco calls the indent on their lockbacks after him to acknowledge his innovation. Mr. Boye now makes a folder (and a fixed blade) with a cast, not forged, cobalt based metal. Corrosion proof, non-magnetic and the casting allows the molecular structure to act as mini serrations. Holds an edge better than any other metal and it will not rust. To top it off, a reasonable price.


----------



## gabe.trout

I like Zero Tolerance alot, they're built like tanks look great.
I have the 770


----------



## Per-Sev

My thoughts are the ZT0600 is one of the best built knives around factory or custom. I currently carry one as my EDC and have so for several months now. I lock up is rock solid it has a hardened steel insert for over travel and lock wear. The blade is 3/16" thick, you would be hard pressed to find a better knife for the money. Combine it with the new Lenslight KO Titanuim light and, you should never need another knife or light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

3/16th is good, but how does it work with cardboard? I tried out my 0551, and the thick spine made cutting cardbard very difficult. 

Bill


----------



## mvyrmnd

My 0560 is the same, I believe. Cardboard takes a bit of effort, but onions are impossible.


----------



## nbp

I don't consider my 0551 to be a 'slicer'. Now if I need to baton kindling with a folder, I'm happy to have the beefy blade!


----------



## bluemax_1

Thanks to the poster in the how many lumens thread for mentioning ZT. I just got a ZT0300ST and love it. It's pretty wide but aside from that, works great as an EDC for my preferences. Nice blade, partially serrated, assisted opening, solid lockup with zero play. Great knife! It's replaced my Kershaw Rake as my EDC.


Max


----------



## 8steve88

So, nobody has mentioned a really inexpensive alternative, tough, well made and a real beater of a knife.
.




.
All of those for less than $100.
.
.
My favourite at the moment -
.




.
.
Not tough enough?
.

.
At least get one for a back-up blade.


----------



## WhizzBang

Cold Steel Mini Recon 1 is a very durable EDC knife.


WhizzBang.


----------



## desmobob

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Spyderco Manix, Chinook and Military
> Kershaw Tyrade
> Zero Tolerance 0200 and 0300 series
> Benchmade Rukus and Osborne series



+1 on these choices. I don't think any of them are less than a hundred bucks, though. I think my ZT 0301 is probably the toughest folder I have. Or maybe it's the Spyderco Manix. But folders aren't really tough.... ;-) As some folks are known to say, "Why do you want a knife that's already broken?" That cracks me up! (But I do have over a dozen Busse fixed blades!)

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## ForrestChump

Anything it can't hold up to, you should be using a fixed blade.

Spyderco Gayle Bradley.


----------



## buddyrohr

i have somewhere a benchmade 975 emerson which i carried for like 20 years. dammit but i cant find it now. anyway it is tough and holds an edge and has not gotten loose. it opens very quickly with the thumb stud and carries effortless with the clip. when i bought it i paid like 80 or 90 bucks i think. dont know if theyre still made i need to look into either finding that one or buying another one.


----------



## michiganmade

My Microtech amphibian is a beast. Had it for yours. You can't get one anymore, but all their knives are great.


----------



## jumpstat

for less than $100, my recommendation would be for a benchmade griptilian or the mini grip. They are light, carries well and 154CM is more than capable performer.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Some great knives mentioned by others above... 

For my EDC I was very very nearly pulling the trigger on a Cold Steel Mini Recon 1 Tanto... but in the end I changed tac completely and got myself the CRKT Pazoda with the combination edge.
Very very reasonably priced, has an extremely deep carry pocket clip (a must for me in the office) and is made from 8Cr14MoV, which is pretty darn hard (58-59) for the price (open to correction, but when I was looking, it's hard to find anything with a better steel [or even similar] anywhere near this price-range). 
Can see the knife here with both blade options...
http://www.crkt.com/Pazoda

I've had it about a year now, and use it daily for every sort of little task, and use it for scouting also (cutting ropes, stripping kindling, cutting food etc.), the combination edge is perfect.
The locking mechanism seems very very sturdy and I still see no play in the mechanism at all.
It is a relatively short knife (again something I was looking for) at 2.625" blade length, but again, for what I was looking for, it is now my perfect EDC on a budget.


----------



## brtactical

I believe the toughest folders are CS triad lock and Emerson Knives. The CS has a great price and now they are using the XHP steel. I think it is the best deal for us$ 100 for a hard use knife, and a great edc Knife as well. The Code 4 model can be tough, lightweight and pretty at the same time. A good call.


----------



## Lantern32

The spyderco paramilitary ii is a bullet-proof knife. It has a thick blade, and a compression lock on the back. People have tested this knife excessively out in the wilderness, and it has held up very well. It also seems to be a great EDC. I am getting a benchmade 940 Osborne because I want a more elegant knife (still super strong though). I actually had an Osborne, but had to return it because of a defective blade! Honestly though, the spyderco paramilitary ii could get you out of almost any situation, and it would still be a champ at the end. People split logs with it! Check it out on YouTube. almost bought the knife myself!

Zero Tolerance makes some wickedly beefy knives too, but they do come at a price.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat

The toughest folding knife I have used is the Benchmade Adamas 275. It is on the heavy side and it's more than $100, but you aren't likely going to break it in your lifetime. I have a Zero Tolerance 0350 which is a solid knife, but no where near as solid a build as the Adamas. I'll take the Axis lock over a liner lock or frame lock any day. I like Kershaw and Spyderco too, but they aren't what I would call tough. Solid yes, but not tough.


----------



## Z'ha'dum

The Hinderer XM-18 (3" & 3.5" blade) and larger XM-24 (4" blade) would be my picks for toughest sub-custom knives.

Close runner ups are the Strider SnG (3.5" blade) and the SMF (4" blade).

All of these knives are considered mid-tech knives. Mid-tech's fall between production knives and customs and can get you great 'bang for your buck' as compared to full custom knives. 

I pick the Hinderers over the Striders as a matter of preference but also because the Hinderers have the edge in quality IMO. New Striders need to be broken in and will sometimes develop blade play. Strider will fix it free of charge but it still has to be counted as a knock against them. Also, the ergos of Hinderers are much better...my opinion, of course.

Although I own both and I carry a SnG at work everyday and it's performance is OUTSTANDING. The reason I carry my Strider over my Hinderer is because my Hinderer is a Gen II custom XM-18 and is valued at ~$1400. I've lost knives at work before and I'd rather lose a $400 knife than a more expensive one. Well, I'd rather not lose anything but you know how it goes.

Now, if you absolutely positively have to have the toughest EDC folder then you're going to have to move into custom knives. And custom knives mean


----------



## more_vampires

I'm going to buck the trend of $400 knives. 

Gerber EAB 2 (because I don't like EAB 3 and have both models.)

The reason I say it's tough is that you swap out the utility knife razor blade. Cut whatever you want: wire, light sheet metal, open cans. Oh noes! Ruined the edge? Swap the blade.

I strop mine occasionally on the back of a junk mail envelope laying flat on a table. Though my current blade is almost totally brown with corrosion, the edge is still shiny and shaving sharp.

Also, by applying a "cold blue" compound to the blade before installation, you ward off corrosion in a big way. It extends the blade life.

I've cleaned fish, cut wire, and cut stuff I wouldn't cut with a "good knife," therefore the EAB 2 is a better knife.

It's like I was having a discussion with a guy about knives. I showed him my $30 knife, he said "If you've got a $30 life, get a $30 knife." I pulled a soda can out of the trash and said "if your knife is so good, then cut this." He refused to use his $400 knife, stating he didn't want to mess up the edge. I casually began cutting the can into strips, saying "guess my knife is better, I can actually use it and not care."


----------



## Z'ha'dum

more_vampires said:


> I'm going to buck the trend of $400 knives.
> 
> Gerber EAB 2 (because I don't like EAB 3 and have both models.)
> 
> The reason I say it's tough is that you swap out the utility knife razor blade. Cut whatever you want: wire, light sheet metal, open cans. Oh noes! Ruined the edge? Swap the blade.
> 
> I strop mine occasionally on the back of a junk mail envelope laying flat on a table. Though my current blade is almost totally brown with corrosion, the edge is still shiny and shaving sharp.
> 
> Also, by applying a "cold blue" compound to the blade before installation, you ward off corrosion in a big way. It extends the blade life.
> 
> I've cleaned fish, cut wire, and cut stuff I wouldn't cut with a "good knife," therefore the EAB 2 is a better knife.
> 
> It's like I was having a discussion with a guy about knives. I showed him my $30 knife, he said "If you've got a $30 life, get a $30 knife." I pulled a soda can out of the trash and said "if your knife is so good, then cut this." He refused to use his $400 knife, stating he didn't want to mess up the edge. I casually began cutting the can into strips, saying "guess my knife is better, I can actually use it and not care."



There are advantages to carrying a knife with disposable blades, I suppose. Hacking up cardboard and being able to snap in a new blade at will would be great. I had one at some point. Used it mostly for sharpening pencils in the field.

However, whether or not a person is willing to use a knife has no bearing on it's toughness. Willingness to use it doesn't impact it's potential performance. When I had my Corvette I never raced it (OK, once or twice) but it was still faster 95% of the cars out there. 

In a head to head test of toughness that Gerber would have no chance of winning. It will break long before most of the knives mentioned in this thread. And I don't mean just the blade breaking. It's cheaply made and won't hold up to real abuse.

Then there's the issue of what you'd rather have in a life or death situation. Again, no contest. I'll take my any of my knives (and I have quite a few) over your $10 knife all day, every day.

That said, different strokes for different folks. If you're happy with it, then that's what counts.


----------



## more_vampires

I could see the liner lock of the EAB going, but I've hanged and banged with mine for I guess about 8 years now EDC. It hasn't failed yet, though I bought a couple spares just in case.

Hard use isn't really the domain of a folder anyway. For that, I EDC a fixed Esee Izula. Just my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Z'ha'dum

more_vampires said:


> I could see the liner lock of the EAB going, but I've hanged and banged with mine for I guess about 8 years now EDC. It hasn't failed yet, though I bought a couple spares just in case.
> 
> Hard use isn't really the domain of a folder anyway. For that, I EDC a fixed Esee Izula. Just my opinion, anyway.



Good choice :thumbsup:

Here in Michigan it is illegal to carry a fixed blade unless you're hunting or LE otherwise I would definitely carry a FB everyday.


----------



## more_vampires

Knife laws are really annoying! In my state, only a few municipalities have length limits. That means I can EDC a sword if I want. 

No bowie knife (swedge tip) unless hunting, fishing, camping, or target shooting. Makes no sense! I can pack a Cheness Katana, but not a bowie knife?

I gave up trying to understand it. Anyway, that Esee Izula is small enough to get by the length laws of anywhere I'll be.

As far as a tough folder, I am kind of partial to the Gerber Gator with that massive rubberized grip. That's gotta be the thickest blade on a folder I've got.


----------



## Lantern32

more_vampires said:


> Knife laws are really annoying! In my state, only a few municipalities have length limits. That means I can EDC a sword if I want.
> 
> No bowie knife (swedge tip) unless hunting, fishing, camping, or target shooting. Makes no sense! I can pack a Cheness Katana, but not a bowie knife?
> 
> I gave up trying to understand it. Anyway, that Esee Izula is small enough to get by the length laws of anywhere I'll be.
> 
> As far as a tough folder, I am kind of partial to the Gerber Gator with that massive rubberized grip. That's gotta be the thickest blade on a folder I've got.



In California you can have a foldable pocket knife as log as the blade is shorter than your palm.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Whoa guy, lets not get started on knife laws. Of topic.

Bill


----------



## more_vampires

Agree, Bill. Probably best not to open that can of insanity. It's not based on reality, safety, or reason. Never argue with insanity, people watching might not know the difference. 

I went through my folders last night. The beefiest one I have is indeed the Gerber Gator. I gave it the Lansky turn-box treatment and it shaves. Thickest folder blade I own. I'd imagine if you didn't lock the lock and just "doweled" only the blade that it'd be fine. Once you re-profile that thick blade and get the marginal factory edge off of it, it's a super champ.

Doweling: that's when you hit the back of the knife with a stick to split wood. This is the ultimate acid test of a hard use knife, IMHO. Even one-piece fixed blades fail at this task.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Just an FYI, it is also commonly referred to as 'Batoning'



more_vampires said:


> Agree, Bill. Probably best not to open that can of insanity. It's not based on reality, safety, or reason. Never argue with insanity, people watching might not know the difference.
> 
> I went through my folders last night. The beefiest one I have is indeed the Gerber Gator. I gave it the Lansky turn-box treatment and it shaves. Thickest folder blade I own. I'd imagine if you didn't lock the lock and just "doweled" only the blade that it'd be fine. Once you re-profile that thick blade and get the marginal factory edge off of it, it's a super champ.
> 
> Doweling: that's when you hit the back of the knife with a stick to split wood. This is the ultimate acid test of a hard use knife, IMHO. Even one-piece fixed blades fail at this task.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

more_vampires said:


> I went through my folders last night. The beefiest one I have is indeed the Gerber Gator



Would you please measure the thickness of your Gator. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## firefighter2415

Second the grip. Good value for what you get


----------



## more_vampires

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would you please measure the thickness of your Gator. Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Sure thing, Bill. Now I just have to remember to do it!


----------



## smokinbasser

I have a Kershaw Folding Field knife that feels and looks like a fixed blade knife when it is open for use. It sounds like a bank vault door closing when operating it.


----------



## more_vampires

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would you please measure the thickness of your Gator. Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Just a hair under 3mm for the Gerber Gator. I'm pretty sure there's a thicker blade out there in a folder, I just don't own it. (Yet?)


----------



## tadbik

I carry on duty a Buck/Tops Model CSAR-T. It's a serious piece of gear built to last and tough enough to use for prying. Also got it at a reasonable price. And it came with a sheath. Still available for less than $100


----------



## abbazaba

The Spyderco Gayle Bradley Folder is one tough knife for just over a $100, and my weekend warrior.

The knife I beat the hardest for under $100 is my Native5 Lightweight. I know that a light FRN knife without liners doesn't scream "tough", but I would be shocked if it over broke under very hard use. Plus, the size and weight make it the knife I actually have with me.


----------



## TKC

*My Strider PT is my toughest knife.*


----------



## John F

Cold steel mini Lawman, good knife that always works for me


----------



## nbp

It's funny that when I started this thread 6 years ago, per the OP, I was looking to avoid buying a Sebenza due to the price, but in my heart that is really what I wanted. A variety of knives came and went in the meantime, trying to fill the void. Some were pretty good, especially my Spydies, and they are still with me. 

But now, years later, I sit here with small Sebenza in my pocket and large in the mail on its way to me. I guess we don't really forget what we really want, do we? It was a journey, but I have arrived.


----------



## yoyoman

nbp, you need to change your signature line - McGizmo, Sebenza: Get it, Use it, Love it. 

It is a great mantra and I use it many situations. Good gear is important. I even used it once when shopping with my wife for a new handbag.


----------



## Shooter21

Turns out sebenzas are pretty weak in terms of strength. check out cold steels testing video below, it failed faster than pretty much any knife they tested so far.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4DNRn-sK-c&sns=em


----------



## nbp

yoyoman said:


> nbp, you need to change your signature line - McGizmo, Sebenza: Get it, Use it, Love it.
> 
> It is a great mantra and I use it many situations. Good gear is important. I even used it once when shopping with my wife for a new handbag.



I love it, it shall be done!  Indeed, there's no shame in spending the money on good gear if it is used and loved. The whole reason it is expensive is because it is a well designed tool that performs excellently! 

What I would stuff in my pockets if my house was on fire: haha








Shooter21 said:


> Turns out sebenzas are pretty weak in terms of strength. check out cold steels testing video below, it failed faster than pretty much any knife they tested so far.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4DNRn-sK-c&sns=em



I will definitely keep that in mind the next time I consider spine whipping a steel plate with my knife!


----------



## scout24

I've got a few Cold Steel fixed blades, an LTC Kukri and an SRK, both made from CarbonV steel. Never have liked the ergos of their folders, I have a friend who swears by them. Tried with the Voyagers, just didn't click for me. They seem to be able to engineer solutions to problems nobody else knew existed...  Delica flat ground plain edge, Paramilitary II flat/plain, and an XM-18 Spanto are my three pocket rotation knives. Depends in the day... The Spydies are great slicers and solid in hand, I wouldn't pry with either of them. The Hinderer is a shaving sharp bank vault solid prybar, but does not like fine delicate tasks. Different tools for different jobs...


----------



## Shooter21

Yea it's good to have a super strong lock on your EDC if you had to baton with it in an emergency survival situation. This is the reason why the spine wack test is a valid one.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Looked at some of those test videos and thought they were interesting. I have a Para2 and the compression lock never seemed 'heavy duty' to me despite all the on line boasts of it being the best lock around. Regardless I don't think I'd trust any folding knife to hold up to anything remotely close to the stresses put on the knives by those tests.


----------



## Str8stroke

nbp said:


>



This is freakin awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

Shooter21 said:


> Yea it's good to have a super strong lock on your EDC if you had to baton with it in an emergency survival situation. This is the reason why the spine wack test is a valid one.



But even when you're batoning, the edge of the blade is against the piece of wood when you smack the spine so it is unlikely to close up aside from an extremely unlucky bounce. You're simply pounding the blade into the wood, so the wood is actually taking the force, and relatively little force would be exerted on the lockbar itself. In that test they are putting the stress directly on the lockbar to support the weight or the whipping action. It is not the same as batoning really. Frankly, I have never been in any situation where I had to use a knife in such a way that that test accurately represented the forces actuated on the locking mechanism. 



Str8stroke said:


> This is freakin awesome! :thumbsup:



Thanks buddy! My gems!!


----------



## Gunther Grey

Per the whack the back test. A good point was brought forward in a rebuttal supporting the Sebenza. The handle was not being tightly gripped as it would have if actually gripped and gripped hard (tensioning the lock bar). Perhaps the result would have been acceptable. 

I would like to see the test run on a Lionsteel SR-1 with the roto-lock tightened.


----------



## eden123

Chaves / Stout Megalodon 325 is my EDC... super smooth bearings and opens easily onehanded...


----------



## Shooter21

Gunther Grey said:


> Per the whack the back test. A good point was brought forward in a rebuttal supporting the Sebenza. The handle was not being tightly gripped as it would have if actually gripped and gripped hard (tensioning the lock bar). Perhaps the result would have been acceptable.
> 
> I would like to see the test run on a Lionsteel SR-1 with the roto-lock tightened.



They also tested a zero tolerance frame lock and it passed that test.


----------



## lumosmaxima

I have used my sebenza for splitting wood before with the batoning technique. It held up just fine and it still locks up just as well as it did before. I love my sebenzas


----------



## LedTed

Toughest EDC folder? Any large universal compression tester should be able to fold any EDC folding knife.


----------



## TKC

*Now that I have an SnG again, THAT would be MY toughest knife. *


----------



## trojansteel

At $100? Spyderco Paramilitary 2.


----------



## CelticCross74

Bench 275. Largest Axis lock system in their entire catalog. There is this video on YT on some crazy Russian guy doing everything he could to destroy it including pounding on it with a hammer. The lock still did not fail


----------



## Sadden

Toughest thing i can think of is the cold steel rajah 2. Big, thick, extrememly tight lockup, stonewash finish, bd1 steel... And TriAd lock...


----------



## adamlau

My toughest folder is the XM-24 Gen 4 Spanto w/ beadblasted Ti scale.


----------



## RedLED

My Hinderer XM 18's. Love them.


----------



## roger-roger

RedLED said:


> My Hinderer XM 18's. Love them.



I really regret letting mine go. 

Reading your posts I thought of ordering another, but have things changed? IIRC there were no employees, just him when I ordered mine. All that was needed was a letterhead or copy of documents to get on the short wait list. Couple months later, box in the mail. Happy knife owner. Done, done, and done. Now on the surface of a quick google search, I saw mostly a bunch of complaints which kind of curtailed my enthusiasm.


----------



## RedLED

One thing I think is that the original of anything is always better, in most cases anyway. Mine work fine but, yes there have been some complaints. Regardless, they will stand behind what they make, not like some knife makers I have bought from. 

You our could try another, and sell it if it does not work for you.


----------



## roger-roger

RedLED said:


> One thing I think is that the original of anything is always better, in most cases anyway. Mine work fine but, yes there have been some complaints. Regardless, they will stand behind what they make, not like some knife makers I have bought from.
> 
> You our could try another, and sell it if it does not work for you.





Thanks, sorry for the late reply. 

Was doing my due diligence yesterday, looking into ordering a ZT 562CF, but ended up ordering a Spyderco Gayle Bradley instead. Not sure exactly how that happened. :shrug:


----------



## playwithme

New knives are always necessary especially those beautiful ones


----------



## Stang Bladeworks

For that budget its hard to beat a cold steel recon 1, at least given your criteria. They come in multiple sizes and blade shapes so there should be one for everyone. Also they recently switched to s35vn which is a great steel. In fact its the same steel used on the sebenza you were eyeing. Its not as refined but its tough and light.


----------

